# New Construction Drywall Questions



## phillipbenson (Apr 16, 2015)

Do you guys ever clean/dust new drywall before priming with pva? I have always just swept the ground and let the airless push the dust away when spraying new drywall, but the house I'm bidding has level 4, is high end, and I want to do the job right.

Do you back-roll primer? I have always just sprayed pva without back-rolling. The drywall guy asked if I was going to back-roll primer and I told him no. He suggested I did, but his reasoning is escapes me. Maybe it wasn't sound advice.

Do you back-roll paint on ceilings? I have worked for companies that have done it both ways, with and without. I typically do repaints and I don't back-roll ceilings. Is there a reason why I should back-roll this new construction level 4 ceiling vs a repaint textured ceiling? 

Back-roll closets? I always recommend spraying closets white to match ceilings and never back-roll them. What do you think?

As always, thanks a lot. Love this community.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

phillipbenson said:


> Do you guys ever clean/dust new drywall before priming with pva? I have always just swept the ground and let the airless push the dust away when spraying new drywall, but the house I'm bidding has level 4, is high end, and I want to do the job right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes
No
No
No
Big fan of white closets.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

Why don't you use Gardz to seal the drywall? One coat for flat paint, 2 coats for eggshell and up in sheen will ensure a uniform coat. Gardz should soak through the dust, making it a part of the surface instead of not bonding because of it.  Gardz will also harden the surface of the drywall. Do a search here for Gardz.

futtyos


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I always like to dust the rock really well. Sometimes I'll take a leaf blower, open all the doors and blow the place out before I start. If you sweep the walls as you blow them, you can get a pretty much dust free surface. If that's not feasible, a vacuum with a brush. I wish dustless tech would catch on more with the drywallers around here. 

If the paper is fuzzed up very much from sanding, back rolling the primer can help hide that. I've heard the back roll suggestion from a lot of drywallers, they think it will help hide their mistakes and it does to an extent. 

Yeah, doing level 4 is quite a bit different than textured. If you don't back roll, it makes for more sanding of the primer to get it smooth a lot of times.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Level 4 job is getting a pva primer? You should upgrade to a primer/sealer with some body (high solids). Wipe down walls with a damp sponge or Wooster makes a brush that works well for new drywall. Backroll.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Boco said:


> Level 4 job is getting a pva primer? You should upgrade to a primer/sealer with some body (high solids). Wipe down walls with a damp sponge or Wooster makes a brush that works well for new drywall. Backroll.



I agree, PVA sucks for level 4. I used it on a new house couple years ago because it was so cheap. It flashed out on all the joints and nails, so bad that the flashing showed through the top coat. The rep said "that just happens sometimes with certain kinds of mud". I had to re prime the whole thing. Guess that's just a risk you take using $10 a gallon primer


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Lately the PPG high-hide primer is my go to product. I was on the prep rite 200 and problock from SW but the price just went sky high. Doesn't really matter how much you pay for primer but getting on that works is what matters. I see some guys like the Gaurdz . Me too, but I just prefer to spray and backroll a traditional primer/sealer.


----------



## phillipbenson (Apr 16, 2015)

futtyos said:


> Why don't you use Gardz to seal the drywall? One coat for flat paint, 2 coats for eggshell and up in sheen will ensure a uniform coat. Gardz should soak through the dust, making it a part of the surface instead of not bonding because of it. Gardz will also harden the surface of the drywall. Do a search here for Gardz.
> 
> futtyos


Hardy har har


----------



## phillipbenson (Apr 16, 2015)

Jmayspaint said:


> I always like to dust the rock really well. Sometimes I'll take a leaf blower, open all the doors and blow the place out before I start. If you sweep the walls as you blow them, you can get a pretty much dust free surface. If that's not feasible, a vacuum with a brush. I wish dustless tech would catch on more with the drywallers around here.
> 
> If the paper is fuzzed up very much from sanding, back rolling the primer can help hide that. I've heard the back roll suggestion from a lot of drywallers, they think it will help hide their mistakes and it does to an extent.
> 
> Yeah, doing level 4 is quite a bit different than textured. If you don't back roll, it makes for more sanding of the primer to get it smooth a lot of times.


Thanks for the advice, guys. Decided to dust with a leaf blower and the wooster dust eater. I'm also going to upgrade to a primer which I'll be back rolling. I won't back roll ceilings top coat. 

What's the fastest method you guys have found for rolling a lot of drywall. This job has roughly 13,000 sq. ft. of wall space. I have seen the Graco Pressure Rollers , but have never used one. I've also seen these Jet Rollers . Last, but not least I can use one of Wooster's 18" rollers. . I've only seen these products advertised or lying around people's shops. I've never actually used them. What are your guys' thoughts on each? Cheers.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Level 4 doesn't equate to high end to me but if you want high end results back roll the primer and the finish coat. I would back roll the lid because all it takes is one dirty paw print from an electrician or hvac guy to make touch up a real pain.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

phillipbenson said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys. Decided to dust with a leaf blower and the wooster dust eater. I'm also going to upgrade to a primer which I'll be back rolling. I won't back roll ceilings top coat.
> 
> What's the fastest method you guys have found for rolling a lot of drywall. This job has roughly 13,000 sq. ft. of wall space. I have seen the Graco Pressure Rollers , but have never used one. I've also seen these Jet Rollers . Last, but not least I can use one of Wooster's 18" rollers. . I've only seen these products advertised or lying around people's shops. I've never actually used them. What are your guys' thoughts on each? Cheers.


Of the 3 I've only used the 18" Wooster and it's worked just fine, especially if you are spraying and back rolling with it.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Graco power rollers work great for exteriors when spraying isn't an option. Jet roller still leaves some overspray but works. Problem I have with power rollers inside is the hose always gets in the way and is cumbersome.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Hardy har har?*



phillipbenson said:


> Hardy har har


Phillip Benson, with all due respect, what does your "Hardy har har" mean? Do you have any first-hand experience with Gardz that you would like to share? I am always eager to learn new things. 

futtyos


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> I agree, PVA sucks for level 4. I used it on a new house couple years ago because it was so cheap. It flashed out on all the joints and nails, so bad that the flashing showed through the top coat. The rep said "that just happens sometimes with certain kinds of mud". I had to re prime the whole thing. Guess that's just a risk you take using $10 a gallon primer


That is how MOST of us learned PVA sucks.:whistling2:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Lessons here:

1) Backroll
2) PVA blows
3) Level 4 is "medium" end
4) Gardz is great for many things
5) clean off dust


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

kdpaint said:


> Lessons here:
> 
> 1) Backroll
> 2) PVA blows
> ...


Ah, I think you meant to say

2) PVA sucks

5) leaf blowers blow . . .off dust

:thumbup:

BTW, all, if you want to obtain a dust FREE surface, wipe surface with bare hand after your favorite method, you will prolly have a dusty hand unless you used a damp cloth.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

All of this dust free talk has confused me. Like Arch said, even after a thorough vacuuming there will still be dust. Maybe I'm missing something, but I have never seen "dust-free" bare drywall. Btw, 253 is the primer we usually use to prime drywall, or the vapor barrier version, if specced by the GC. I'm not sure if that counts as "cheap Pva", but it seems to work well at sealing the surface and providing a great foundation for top coating.


----------



## phillipbenson (Apr 16, 2015)

futtyos said:


> Phillip Benson, with all due respect, what does your "Hardy har har" mean? Do you have any first-hand experience with Gardz that you would like to share? I am always eager to learn new things.
> 
> futtyos



I apologize. I catch so much sarcasm on this site that I thought your comment was poking fun at my question by suggesting a product that sounded to good to be true. Looked into Gards and recognized it as soon as I saw the label. Although I haven't used it specifically, I am familiar with zinsser's products. Again, sorry if I sounded like a dick. Thanks for the advice.

I submitted by bid yesterday and quoted using Kelly Moore's 971.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Nc I always dust off with a broom and vacuum. I use aqualock for primer. I along do back roll my ceilings with a wet 18" Wooster with the heavy frame. I spray bo back rolling closets.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I've never once dusted or vacuumed or anything new drywall. And I've never once seen anyone do anything like that. And new drywall is like most of my life has centered around it. Backroll the first coat and sand between coats. Or don't Backroll the first coat and sand a bit harder and more between coats.

A lot of guys don't realize, if ur spraying, and u got ceilings and walls. Shoot ur walls first. Then the ceiling, keeps you from getting that bad dirty kinda grittiness on the walls. That order makes all the difference in the world on that there.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I completely disagree I like to clean the environment I'm painting in. I'm working in 10 to 20 million dollar houses though. What ever works for you is great. For me, I love to vacuum


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

We do commercial work and do alot of level 4, definitely dust which I see you did. As far as back rolling for primer some of my guys do some don't. Actually my lead painter 30yrs experience says no unless level 5 his reasoning is your sanding the primer anyway but he is very skilled sprayer and sprays a cross hatch pattern. 

As far as jet rollers they are nice no need for special roller covers. The only problem I had is anti leak valve leaks but I think the valve is sticking or a ring is bad. For us to go through 100 gallons on one job is pretty normal.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> All of this dust free talk has confused me. Like Arch said, even after a thorough vacuuming there will still be dust. Maybe I'm missing something, but I have never seen "dust-free" bare drywall. Btw, 253 is the primer we usually use to prime drywall, or the vapor barrier version, if specced by the GC. I'm not sure if that counts as "cheap Pva", but it seems to work well at sealing the surface and providing a great foundation for top coating.


Are experience tells us to dust as much as possible because it can clump up and leave texture very hard to sand we use shop vacs with fine hepa filter with brush attachments. Even a quick broom down makes a difference. If back rolling the dust accumulates on roller cover also.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> I completely disagree I like to clean the environment I'm painting in. *I'm working in 10 to 20 million dollar houses though.* What ever works for you is great. For me, I love to vacuum


That's kind of funny coming right after your pinching pennies on primer post:

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/bm-508-ultra-flat-beat-me-up-46722/index5/#post867858


----------



## phillipbenson (Apr 16, 2015)

Oden said:


> I've never once dusted or vacuumed or anything new drywall. And I've never once seen anyone do anything like that. And new drywall is like most of my life has centered around it. Backroll the first coat and sand between coats. Or don't Backroll the first coat and sand a bit harder and more between coats.
> 
> A lot of guys don't realize, if ur spraying, and u got ceilings and walls. Shoot ur walls first. Then the ceiling, keeps you from getting that bad dirty kinda grittiness on the walls. That order makes all the difference in the world on that there.


Do you really sand between coats? On semi-gloss and gloss, yes, but flat or eggshell I don't.

When you suggest spraying walls before ceilings do you mean to spray walls, mask them with plastic and blue tape, then spray lids? Seems more costly than spraying lids then brushing and rolling walls.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

We usually sand between coats, and always after primer on smooth wall, regardless of the sheen. That's how you get the smooth, in smooth wall.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I paint paint said:


> That's kind of funny coming right after your pinching pennies on primer post:
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/bm-508-ultra-flat-beat-me-up-46722/index5/#post867858


Ipaint say wat ever you like bro it's the Internet you can do wat ever you like. I can feel the love thanks my man keep it coming. Can't wait to see what you write next ! Excuse me I gotta go vacuum my ride now. I like that clean too. Sorry I like clean environments. Holy ishhh guys on this place Crack me up.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Seth The Painter said:


> I completely disagree I like to clean the environment I'm painting in. I'm working in 10 to 20 million dollar houses though. What ever works for you is great. For me, I love to vacuum


Where are you working? L.A.? Malibu?, Beverly Hills? They can afford primer:yes:


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

chrisn said:


> Where are you working? L.A.? Malibu?, Beverly Hills? They can afford primer:yes:


I'm working in the hamptons on Long Island ny. Yes they can afford primer. Next stupid question?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> Ipaint say wat ever you like bro it's the Internet you can do wat ever you like. I can feel the love thanks my man keep it coming. Can't wait to see what you write next ! Excuse me I gotta go vacuum my ride now. I like that clean too. Sorry I like clean environments. Holy ishhh guys on this place Crack me up.





Seth The Painter said:


> I'm working in the hamptons on Long Island ny. Yes they can afford primer. Next stupid question?


Ah, how refreshing, a young buck painter with an attitude.

Don't see that here on PT very often. So good to experience something unique.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Seth The Painter said:


> I'm working in the hamptons on Long Island ny. Yes they can afford primer. Next stupid question?




I think the question was why worry about trying to get away with one finish coat when many modern acrylic systems for drywall call for two coats of finish whether a primer is applied or not. 


The next stupid question is how many mil of material do you apply with each coat? Approximately of course.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> I think the question was why worry about trying to get away with one finish coat when many modern acrylic systems for drywall call for two coats of finish whether a primer is applied or not.
> 
> 
> The next stupid question is how many mil of material do you apply with each coat? Approximately of course.


Wasn't that already addressed?



Seth The Painter said:


> 10 to 20 million


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Seth The Painter said:


> I'm working in the hamptons on Long Island ny. Yes they can afford primer. Next stupid question?


:001_unsure: fancy, you must know so much about painting. you should start a tutorial training biz with Idaho painter :whistling2:


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Oden said:


> I've never once dusted or vacuumed or anything new drywall. And I've never once seen anyone do anything like that. And new drywall is like most of my life has centered around it. Backroll the first coat and sand between coats. Or don't Backroll the first coat and sand a bit harder and more between coats.
> 
> A lot of guys don't realize, if ur spraying, and u got ceilings and walls. Shoot ur walls first. Then the ceiling, keeps you from getting that bad dirty kinda grittiness on the walls. That order makes all the difference in the world on that there.


 Maybe I can give some insight here. I really think it may be a regional thing. Most level 4 jobs in NY get ez sand 90. Sanding is a pita and dust goes everywhere. That and if you use a PorterCable your angles and 3 ways will have dust. Same thing goes when using Plus 3 or lightweight compounds. After taping and sanding drywall I normally go through with blower on my shop vac and quickly hit the walls. Its not really necessary when spraying and backrolling but that's what is the norm. Same thing with scraping the floors, vacuuming all outlets, cleaning any mud off from tubs etc... Not really needed but its the norm. At least if you want to demand top dollar.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Seth The Painter said:


> I'm working in the hamptons on Long Island ny. Yes they can afford primer. Next stupid question?[/QUOTE]
> 
> ME? Why,I am offended


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> I think the question was why worry about trying to get away with one finish coat when many modern acrylic systems for drywall call for two coats of finish whether a primer is applied or not. The next stupid question is how many mil of material do you apply with each coat? Approximately of course.


 I guess I'm an old fashion guy, stuck in a bygone era, because I believe that a minimum of three coats is necessary to achieve a complete paint system in new construction. That might be why I don't use aura much.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

daArch said:


> Ah, how refreshing, a young buck painter with an attitude.
> 
> Don't see that here on PT very often. So good to experience something unique.


Yo man I didn't have any type of an attitude until an idiot made sarcastic remarks about something I said. I treat people the way they treat me. With that being said. Maybe I should just ignore people when they act ignorant. 

Look people do whatever you want on your own jobsites. I work like a professional. I clean the area where I'm painting and I always prime. I'm sorry if anyone disagrees. I was simply trying to help . You guys all need to chill seriously.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Jmayspaint said:


> I think the question was why worry about trying to get away with one finish coat when many modern acrylic systems for drywall call for two coats of finish whether a primer is applied or not.
> 
> 
> The next stupid question is how many mil of material do you apply with each coat? Approximately of course.


Aproximately 4.5. 

Look man do whatever works for you. I'm getting sick of guys on here. I was only trying to help. I said I prime tinted to the color and sometimes 1 finish sometimes 2 depending on the color. This system works for me. I'm not on of these fly by night painters I'm doing this my entire life. It's gotten me everything I've ever wanted out of life. I only wanted to help people with advice that works for me. Sorry if common sense don't work for some.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

mattpaints82 said:


> :001_unsure: fancy, you must know so much about painting. you should start a tutorial training biz with Idaho painter :whistling2:


Actually your right I do know alot. I know so much it got me everything I want out of life. Maybe I should start a tutorial on how to mind your own business who was talking to you anyway. You would be my number one customer.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn;869090 said:


> Where are you working? L.A.? Malibu?, Beverly Hills? They can afford primer:yes:





Seth The Painter said:


> Yo man I didn't have any type of an attitude until an idiot made sarcastic remarks about something I said. I treat people the way they treat me. With that being said. Maybe I should just ignore people when they act ignorant.
> 
> Look people do whatever you want on your own jobsites. I work like a professional. I clean the area where I'm painting and I always prime. I'm sorry if anyone disagrees. I was simply trying to help . You guys all need to chill seriously.


If that question offended your delicate sensibilities, maybe you should check into a decorator/designer forum. 

No. Scratch that..............they'd eat you alive.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow its amazing someone else actually cleans prior to painting l. Suprised these idiots didn't have like 5 posts on how dumb it is to clean up dust. Let me guess it's because I'm new here they decide to be sarcastic. What a joke. I'm glad to see some people work correctly here.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

slinger58 said:


> If that question offended your delicate sensibilities, maybe you should check into a decorator/designer forum.
> 
> No. Scratch that..............they'd eat you alive.
> 
> That was a great response you can join my fan club it's at suck my%×_÷€! £!.com


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Seth The Painter said:


> slinger58 said:
> 
> 
> > If that question offended your delicate sensibilities, maybe you should check into a decorator/designer forum.
> ...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> Yo man I didn't have any type of an attitude until an idiot made sarcastic remarks about something I said. I treat people the way they treat me. With that being said. Maybe I should just ignore people when they act ignorant.
> 
> Look people do whatever you want on your own jobsites. I work like a professional. I clean the area where I'm painting and I always prime. I'm sorry if anyone disagrees. I was simply trying to help . You guys all need to chill seriously.


That is a great philosophy :thumbup:


----------

